# Housing in and around Munich



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi 

I have a job interview for a job located just outside Munich (Haimhausen) and have done a bit of research into rental accommodation in the area. However, all I can find are very expensive small fully furnished flats or huge houses!!

Does anyone have a recommendation of an agent or website where I can find an average rental price for a semi furnished or unfurnished 3 bedroomed flat/house as this will have an impact on whether I can afford to accept the job if I am offered it. 

Many thanks
Vicki


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Vicki,

used to live in and around Munich in early eighties, at that time northern area of Munich was Moor. But since the airport opened the whole area is a goldmine.
I would suggest to do the interview and await the result. Ask the employer for support, they know reliable Makler (estate agents) and they know the market and relocation firms. For the first months, trial period, a small flat or hotel room should be meet your requirements.

Usually apartments are unfurnished but with kitchen.

here 's a train plan http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/fileadmin/media/Dateien/plaene/pdf/Netz_2015_mit_Regionalzugnetz-2.PDF
For you S1 + S2 are important

Flats in Haimhausen area: Mietwohnung in Haimhausen - Bayern und Umgebung | eBay Kleinanzeigen

All the best for your interview :fingerscrossed:

cheers
Tellus


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Check immoscout24.de or similar sites for ads placed by property agents, or quoka.de for private ones.
Munich is expensive for renters: A friend of mine (family with two kids) has a nice and modern 130sqm flat within 30min from the city by public transport (this is considered central) which costs slightly above €2000/month!


----------

